# Lab Results



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Lab results are in. This is my 2nd check up after starting 112 mcg of Synthroid. My labs when I started the meds were as follows...
FT4 .50
TSH .17

4 weeks later...
FT4 1.11
TSH .13
(no meds change)

8 weeks later...NOW July 2011
FT4 .81
TSH 2.22

Ranges are for FT4 0.56-1.61
TSH is 0.34-4.82

My doctor is going to see me again in 8 weeks to make sure I am still ok on the 112. She thinks I may need a small increase but she wants to wait and see. I feel so blessed and lucky that this process has been easier for me. I know everyone is different and there are some of you out there who have had a hard time. Keep fighting the fight!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad you are feeling well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> Lab results are in. This is my 2nd check up after starting 112 mcg of Synthroid. My labs when I started the meds were as follows...
> FT4 .50
> TSH .17
> 
> ...


I believe an increase would be wise otherwise you might crash and burn. That is because you are striving for a goal re running. For that reason, you do need to lab every 8 weeks until you stablilze and you can't quit running. If you do, you will have to back down on the dose. I am sure you know this but I like to review things.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for your response! I am not sure what you mean about "crash and burn." I have heard others say your physical activity can alter your numbers but could you explain more for me?


----------

